# صلاة الصباح والمساء



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*صلاة الصباح والمساء*







*فارتحلوا من جبل الرب مسيرة ثلاثة أيام، وتابوت عهد الرب راحلٌ أمامهم مسيرة ثلاثة أيام ليلتمس لهم منزلاً ( عد 10: 33 )*
*يحدثنا إنجيل يوحنا عن المسيح باعتباره التابوت الحقيقي،
 «الكلمة (الذي) صار جسدًا وحلّ بيننا». 

كما نراه أيضًا في صورة أخرى باعتباره الراعي لشعبه. ولذلك فنحن نجده دائمًا يقود مسيرة شعبه. فهو كالراعي يذهب أمام الخراف وهي تتبعه، وهو كالتابوت يتقدم المسيرة والشعب يتبعه.*

*المسيح إذًا هو التابوت الحقيقي، وهو الراعي الصالح العظيم. لكن كلاً من التابوت والراعي، ليس فقط يقودنا في سيرنا، بل يجمعنا حوله ليُريحنا في رحلتنا.*

*وعن هذين الأمرين الجميلين تَرِد الكلمات الأخيرة في هذا الفصل (سفر العدد10)، الكلمات التي كان يقولها موسى: «وعند ارتحال التابوت كان موسى يقول: قُم يا رب، فلتتبدد أعداؤك ويهرب مُبغضوك من أمامك. وعند حلوله كان يقول: ارجع يا رب إلى ربوات ألوف إسرائيل» ( عد 10: 35 ، 36).*

*عندما يتقدمنا التابوت، وعندما يسير الراعي أمامنا، فإننا ننشغل بقوته وهدايته. وعندما يكون التابوت في الوسط، وعندما يجمع الراعي قطيعه من حوله، فإن الفكر ينشغل بفرحه وإرشاده. ونحن نجد هذين الأمرين معًا في كلمات موسى السابقة: قوة الرب لحسابنا عندما يقوم، فيتبدد أعداؤه ويهرب مُبغضوه، وحنان الرب ورأفته لحسابنا عندما يرجع إلى ربوات ألوف شعبه.*

*ويمكن اعتبار كلام موسى هنا بمثابة صلاة الصباح والمساء. ففي الصباح كان موسى يقول: «قُم يا رب، فلتتبدد أعداؤك ويهرب مُبغضوك من أمامك» (قارن مع مزمور68: 1)، وفي المساء كان يقول: «ارجع يا رب إلى ربوات ألوف إسرائيل».*

*وما أجمل أن تكون هذه صلواتنا كل صباح ومساء. في الصباح أقول لسيدي وقائد مسيرتي: ”يا رب إنني في هذا النهار سأواجه الأعداء الروحيين، ولكني بدونك لا أقدر عليهم، فقُم يا رب عونًا لي“. وإذ أقول ذلك بالإيمان، تتبدد المشكلات وتهرب المتاعب من أمامي، طالما أن المسيح أمامي. وفي المساء أقول: ”ارجع يا رب فالألوف والربوات في انتظارك“. نعم، تعال عند المساء لتمتعنا بحضورك في وسطنا عند اجتماعاتنا إليك، ثم ارجع لتمتعنا بالحضرة البهية الأبدية عندما تأتي لتخطفنا إليك، فينتهي ليلنا إلى الأبد. هناك راحتك أنت، وسندخلها نحن معك عن قريب.*



*منقول*
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل  جدا جدا
شكراسلام المسيح​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل  جدا جدا
> شكراسلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------

